# Game 50: San Antonio Spurs @ Washington Wizards



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 9th 6:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (39-10) * @ *Washington Wizards (28-19)* 



Previous Matchup:

Spurs 101, Washington 73 




*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































We embarassed the crap out of this team last time, so I'm sure they will have more of a desire to beat us than vice-versa. Gilbert Arenas is on a major tear, kind of like last time these two teams met. There's no way in hell Arenas will stink like he did the first time around, but I don't see him dropping 30+ on us either. Parker owned Arenas in the last matchup by attacking him on one end, and getting up in his face on the other. Jamison did nothing last time either. Rasho had his best game of the season against Washington last time, and he had a good game against Charlotte, but his minutes will probably be limited again. San Antonio has to take care of the ball and control the tempo and control the paint. There's not much room for mistake, so failing on even one of those could cost SA the game. I think we'll take this one. Washington is a very talented team even minus Hughes and Kwame, but I like our style to stop teams like this. "This" being teams like Phoenix, Dallas, Sacramento. Then again, there's no Duncan.





Prediction: Spurs 101 Washington 98


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Spurs 93 - 99 Wizards..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs just matches up very well with the Wiz, so I don't think Washington is capable of beating SA given that the Spurs play their game. Even if Arenas somehow explodes for 40+ the balanced Spurs offense will just take the Wizards apart.

Oh wait, there's no Timmy? in that case... ahh whatever, Spurs are still gonna win


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m predcting an upset...

Wizards 92
Spurs 86


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

spurs willl cream da wizards by 13 lol spurs win and reach 40 tonite


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

It suprises me that some of you actually think we'll win. Not saying we don't stand a chance, but the odds are against us for this game;

- Spurs play 2nd game in as many nights. Wizards are well rested.

- Spurs miss their, and possibly even league, MVP. Granted the Wiz mis Larry Hughes but he's their 3rd best player IMO, not their best. 

- Wizards play at home (3rd best home record in the East)

- Arenas has been on fire

- Spurs due for a loss.

We'll see though, but I'm like the Wizards' chances more than ours.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> It suprises me that some of you actually think we'll win. Not saying we don't stand a chance, but the odds are against us for this game;
> 
> - Spurs play 2nd game in as many nights. Wizards are well rested.
> ...






My main reasoning of thinking we will win is because I'm confident we can keep one of the two All-Stars from having a big game on us. One or the other. As for Arenas being on fire, the argument could easily be made that he's due for a bad game. I'm not saying that will happen, but a player can sustain that level of play only for so long. 



Plus, while we are missing oour team MVP, they are missing theirs as well. The Spurs are coming off 4 days rest before the Charlotte and Washington games, so it's not like we're not rested. I expect a close game. Maybe I'm being uncharacterisitically cheerful about our chances, but I think we'll pull one out. We've faired well against the high-scoring teams thus far this season, and Washington fits the bill as one of those teams.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see Koko.. But somehow I am rather confident we'll lose this one. I hope you're right.. 

Heck, I'm confident enough to turn this into a bet, though no idea what kind of one..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> 
> 
> We'll see Koko.. But somehow I am rather confident we'll lose this one. I hope you're right..
> ...






We're fans of the same team, how do we make a bet? 



Here's one: To the winner goes.....credibility.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i say we win by 13 and the question people will be asking at the end of the game is wut brown can do for u(devin wid a big game)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I like the Wiz in this game. Arenas is on a tear and matches up well with Parker. Jamison also can make a mismatch if he takes Bowen down in the post. Unless Rasho plays like he did last game(or better), I don't see us winning this game.

Prediction
Wizards 97
Spurs 91


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

could yall be under eastamating the spurs sure we cant win a championship wid out duncan but i think we can win a game against the wizards ... were pretty deep our back court is the same


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Could you be underrating the Wizards? This is a very good team. Right now its a tie game, 49-49, with 7:30 remaining. So far from what I've seen, we have done an okay overall job. Rose is having a pretty good game tonight, hitting some jumpers. Also Rasho has been very tough in the post and has been battling for all the boards.

Rose has had a couple butter finger plays but at least he is hitting his shots, its better than he normally does.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> spurs willl cream da wizards by 13 lol spurs win and reach 40 tonite


guy do you know anything about basketball or better yet the spurs. don't ever underestimate another team as good as the Wiz.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

ya i do prob more then u how long have u been at this board..... spurs should of won our back court wasnt being as good as they could be thnx 4 ur critizm


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We didn't play as good as we could, and without TD we won't many games if we don't bring it. TP played a good game as did Rose, but Manu, Barry and Rasho didn't play well. We could have played better, coulda played worse, but I think we played a decent game today and learned alot about our team. This is as good a loss can be if there is such thing as a good loss.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game due to work, which is usually the case, but it looks like our bench killed us tonight. Barry did nothing, Brown did nothing, Beno did nothing, Horry did nothing. Manu had a terrible game for his standards shooting 5/16 from the field. It's very encouraging to see Parker and Rose play this well. Rose has averaged 15 PPG - 9 REB - 2.3 AST over the last three. Not bad for a guy who couldn't even get on the floor not too long ago. The back-and-forth battle between him and Horry continues, because right now, Rose is our 3rd best big man. Jamison dropping a season-high on us is pretty frustrating, but that's what happens when you play against teams who have two very good scorers. Pick your posion. We picked Jamison, he killed us. Why did Bowen play as many minutes as anyone else on the team? Giving up 35 points and contributing 8 points on offense is a trade off you just can't afford. 



Parker had one of his best statistical games of the year tonight. He's really had a great season this year. I love that we have him for 6 more years after this season. 





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 22
Malik Rose - 19
Manu Ginobili - 15


Rebounds:


Rasho Nesterovic - 8
Tony Parker - 8
Malik Rose - 7
Robert Horry - 7


Assists:


Tony Parker - 9
Bruce Bowen - 4
Manu Ginobili - 3


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tony Parker had an excellent game. Almost a triple double!:yes:

I thought we played pretty good, but giving up 30 some odd points to Jamison just cannot happen. Also, the amount of three pointers we hoisted up was insane and very disappointing.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

OK , we lost a battle , not the war . Plus we lost to Washington , a surprisingly good team with the kind of offensive game which is extremely difficult to match up . Parker was good , and even better than is "personnal enemy" Arenas , which is always sweet . Now when duncan is missing we have a hard time competing with some of the best teams of the league . 

..Jamison is really a player I appreciate alot.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on guys... Everybody nows that it´d be difficult to beat the Wizards in Washington without Tim. I´m not surprised that we lost.

Now it´s time to think in the 51st against the Nets in New Jersey. With a healthy Duncan we´ll destroy the Nets´ (lack of) frontcourt.

Parker and Bowen will also have to take care because Kidd and Carter are playing very well.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Parker : 9/10
Rose : 9/10
Nesterovic : 8/10
Massenburg : 8/10
Ginobili : 6/10
Udrih : 6/10
Horry : 5/10
Bowen : 4/10
Brown : 3/10
Barry : 3/10


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Well overall frustrating game IMO... the Wiz couldn't shoot the ocean during 35 Mins but still couldn't pull a W. 
The D wasn't that bad tough, the thing is we had *no inside presence at all* I guess there was only one dunk and it was Mass who banged it in... we're nothing in the paint w/o Timmy it's a proven fact. 
Rasho and Big shot Rob were both injured, so as Manu, the injury roll looks someway like this : 

1. Manu - ankle
2. Horry - broken leg (actually a slight fracture in a ``non-weight-bearing bone.'' Pop)
3. Rasho - ankle (+ he's been out for 6 games so might be winded) 
4. Beno - finger
5. Timmy - ankle

And the subs...oh well :dead: ... at least Malik had a decent game...
Devin played like crap (couldn't hit a damn **** layup !!) but Brent couldn't step up as well nor hit the 3... Barry ended up on the bench tough...
Manu had a good game eventough he was well defended... will its all star status change the attention he gets ? Migth be...
TP stepped it up in Washington, he almost had a triple double (came up real short with 8, 9, 22 or 24 pts) and most of it he stepped it up *BIG TIME in the 4th* I'm confident in our Frenchman for the playoffs :devil: 


Conclusion : Not a bad game but we're for sure no contender w/o Tim :uhoh: 

Still...40/10 would have been so sweet...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although Jamison did have a very high point total(33 I believe), It does not reflect the type of job Bowen did on him. Bowen gave it his all out effort, and he didn't defend Jamison all the time he was in, I believe, allowing Jamison to get more points. Bowen has some spectacular series of plays followed by some bad plays but overall I think HE did a good job defending.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Although Jamison did have a very high point total(33 I believe), It does not reflect the type of job Bowen did on him. Bowen gave it his all out effort, and he didn't defend Jamison all the time he was in, I believe, allowing Jamison to get more points. Bowen has some spectacular series of plays followed by some bad plays but overall I think HE did a good job defending.





Numbers wise, we did a great job on Arenas. It took him 28 shots to get his points. 




As for Jamison, I know he's a proven scorer, but giving up a season high 35 to him is a little frustrating. Can't win them all though. Let's hope Jamison's former UNC teammate doesn't drop 30+ on us on Friday.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

We actually played good against the team, just shots weren't falling, we were due to a loss anyway. I wasn't upset at losing because it was a good loss, not a blow out by any means.

Every team will lose, it's impossible not to, so, I don't let it bug me too much. Now, if we lose more than 30 games, yes, we need to worry.


----------

